# Plow up or down



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm sure this is a very old topic. but its new to me.

i'f always thought its best to leave your plow down when you stop for a few minutes or more, to save wear on your ram and valve seals.

but i was thinking today, that adds more wear to your motor and pump.

which one is the way to go?


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

Drop it.....this isn't just about the plow, it taking the load off your truck too.

Unless by Ram you meant Dodge Ram....then you should just remove it completely....those things can barely hold themselves up


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

G.Landscape;1524062 said:


> Drop it.....this isn't just about the plow, it taking the load off your truck too.
> 
> Unless by Ram you meant Dodge Ram....then you should just remove it completely....those things can barely hold themselves up


Good point. didnt think about that side of it. question answerd.

thanks


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

G.Landscape;1524062 said:


> Drop it.....this isn't just about the plow, it taking the load off your truck too.


If your truck suspension cannot support the plow while parked for a few minutes its in no condition to be driven down the road with the blade in the air


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

2COR517;1524078 said:


> If your truck suspension cannot support the plow while parked for a few minutes its in no condition to be driven down the road with the blade in the air


So Don't have a plow on a RAM then?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Fords and Chevys crack frames holding plows yet guys have the gall to say Rams can't hold a plow, interesting.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm a "Ford guy", but like all trucks and realize they all have issues. BUT.....that was a funny ass remark!!!


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Fat fingered the enter key......the comment by G Landscape!


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

OK....it was a quick Ram jab....forget it. 

My point is all trucks take stress from having an additional 1000+ lbs hanging off the front so why not remove that stress with every opportunity possible.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

My old EZ-Vee said to short hook the chain between jobs and keep wieght off the ram. That didnt last long but there must be something about leaving the ram under load.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Damn you were supposed to start a brand bashing argument. How else are we to pass the time till it snows?


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

Its a safety thing too, rams will generally loose pressure over time causing the plow to fall. Usually a slow process, probably a couple hours on an older plow for it to drop. 

But what happens when someone walks by the plow and the ram gives out and drops on their toes.....HELLO Lawsuit!


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

As mentioned drop it for safety. Something gives out either by natural causes or intentional and injury results you will have problems. Yes if someone goes to screw with your plow and gets hurt doing it they have every right to sue you. There is a fair chance that they would win and you or your carrier would have to pay out. No garbage about I would beat them, or make them sorry, this is the world we live in and that is the cold hard truth. If nothing else it makes it less likely to be damaged or cause damage to another vehicle should they hit it while parking. Seen that happen too.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

well. i think the issue is what wear itl have over time. I would rather lower my plow vs replace my torsion bars 5 years from now.

yes i said torsion bars.

the lawsuite idea is a good reason to lower it, if something does decide to go weird id rather not get sued.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

plowguy43;1524110 said:


> Damn you were supposed to start a brand bashing argument. How else are we to pass the time till it snows?


we could argue about if my torsion bars will hold up a plow or not.

or i could tell you about my trailer and the huge modification i did to the frame...  watching it all hit the fan and splatter...


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes they will, my Dakota had torsion bars and held a Fisher MM1 7'6" plow without an issue.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

plowguy43;1524135 said:


> Yes they will, my Dakota had torsion bars and held a Fisher MM1 7'6" plow without an issue.


mine sinks down quite a bit. i want to get new keys for it. gotta see what happens with this mortgage first.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

birddseedd;1524142 said:


> mine sinks down quite a bit. i want to get new keys for it. gotta see what happens with this mortgage first.


How long have you plowed with that truck? I have the same thing and mine only squats about 2" with the plow up. I should mention I run a Fisher 7'6" hd plow and I take it off every time I'm done. Obviously if snow stays in the forecast I leave it on but I don't feel the need to waste gas and wear out my truck just to look cool with my plow on like some guys do.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

peteo1;1524164 said:


> How long have you plowed with that truck? I have the same thing and mine only squats about 2" with the plow up. I should mention I run a Fisher 7'6" hd plow and I take it off every time I'm done. Obviously if snow stays in the forecast I leave it on but I don't feel the need to waste gas and wear out my truck just to look cool with my plow on like some guys do.


this will be my 3rd year. new keys arnt neccessary. but the extra 2 inches would reduce hitting the blade on pavement during things.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Drop it for liability reasons but give it a bump up so it makes it that much harder to steal, just enough to give it some tension. It only takes a few minutes for a couple guys to pull a plow.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

terrapro;1524177 said:


> Drop it for liability reasons but give it a bump up so it makes it that much harder to steal, just enough to give it some tension. It only takes a few minutes for a couple guys to pull a plow.


Or maybe Santa will come and put a new one on!


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

grandview;1524181 said:


> Or maybe Santa will come and put a new one on!


I wish, unfortunately I am old enough to know I pay for Santas gifts lol.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

grandview;1524181 said:


> Or maybe Santa will come and put a new one on!


fisher xls woudl be nice.


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

As several others have said--drop it. There is no sense in a front suspension carrying weight when it doesn't have to, no matter whether it's a Dodge, a GM, or a real truck (Ford). I also echo the liability aspect, mechanical things can and will fail (i.e. see Dodge & GM), no sense in having it happen when some little kid wants to check out the cool plow truck (only have to worry about this with Fords, most kids understand what a real truck is!).


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

birddseedd;1524184 said:


> fisher xls woudl be nice.


Seems like the perfect plow for your truck. You could weld the fisher mount onto the western mount welded to the meyer mount welded to your truck.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I also agree, when not in use keep the blade down.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

OC&D;1524316 said:


> As several others have said--drop it. There is no sense in a front suspension carrying weight when it doesn't have to, no matter whether it's a Dodge, a GM, or a real truck (Ford). I also echo the liability aspect, mechanical things can and will fail (i.e. see Dodge & GM), no sense in having it happen when some little kid wants to check out the cool plow truck (only have to worry about this with Fords, most kids understand what a real truck is!).


This post is sig worthy ussmileyflag


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I always drop my plow when ever I park for the most part.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

birddseedd;1524184 said:


> fisher xls woudl be nice.


If Santa gave you a XLS you wont have to drop it cus your truck wont lift it.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

jmac5058;1525354 said:


> If Santa gave you a XLS you wont have to drop it cus your truck wont lift it.


it would do it, it jsut might be over the axle weight of the front.iv weighed the back, but not the front. an xls is right on the line of the trucks rating i think. good chance its over i think. course i take up a bit more weight than i should.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

i wont ahve one anytime soon anyway. and honeslty i kinda prefer my style wings, so if i were to get a new one it probably would be a SS fisher straight blade


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

birddseedd;1525358 said:


> it would do it, it jsut might be over the axle weight of the front.iv weighed the back, but not the front. an xls is right on the line of the trucks rating i think. good chance its over i think. course i take up a bit more weight than i should.


My 7 1/2' HD is over the limits of my trucks rating and an xls outweighs that by a lot. Just my .02


----------



## Alaskaforby4 (Nov 7, 2011)

2COR517;1524408 said:


> Seems like the perfect plow for your truck. You could weld the fisher mount onto the western mount welded to the meyer mount welded to your truck.


Bahahahahaha:laughing:


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Alaskaforby4;1525708 said:


> Bahahahahaha:laughing:


why is that funny? it doesnt even make sense


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

I drop my plow if i'm gonna be there for more than a few minutes. Hydraulic rams are cheaper than replacing worn out suspension parts more often.. My truck squats about 1'' plow up, with Timbren's and cranked bars.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

shovelracer;1524125 said:


> Yes if someone goes to screw with your plow and gets hurt doing it they have every right to sue you.


I see you're from Jersey, so I'm trying to overlook that, but how do you figure? Someone screws with my plow, they get hurt and I am liable?

This is the kind of thinking that is wrong with America right now.

Don't screw with my plow and you won't get hurt.

I really hope you misspoke. This is why insurance rates are sky-high for snowplowers right now. No one takes responsibility for anything anymore.



birddseedd;1525709 said:


> why is that funny? it doesnt even make sense


If you have to ask.................


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

dfd9;1525745 said:


> I see you're from Jersey, so I'm trying to overlook that, but how do you figure? Someone screws with my plow, they get hurt and I am liable?
> 
> This is the kind of thinking that is wrong with America right now.
> 
> ...


if i have to ask what?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

there was a case some time ago where a guy broke into someones house. they fell on a knife and got hurt. they sued the homeowners insurance company and won.

i dont think the people were even home.


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

dfd9;1525745 said:


> I see you're from Jersey, so I'm trying to overlook that, but how do you figure? Someone screws with my plow, they get hurt and I am liable?
> 
> This is the kind of thinking that is wrong with America right now.
> 
> ...


That's how I look at it.. I NEVER lower my plow unless I'm at the shop. So all that running around, getting lunch with buddies, and shopping for more parts etc.. I never let the plow down. When in one of our big trucks you can't park close to the store anyway so usually I park in the way back where no one really parks. If someone is walking close to my truck at that point it's on them! I'm sorry but that's how it is! I can't say I've ever lowered the plow in our smaller trucks either..

"But then again they're GMC's" they can take it!

Gotta boss plow that we started with 17 years old been on 5 different trucks so far still runs never lowered unless at the shop. No major repairs due to that. A-frame is a little tweaked but that's not from that!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

BigBoyPlowin;1526169 said:


> That's how I look at it.. I NEVER lower my plow unless I'm at the shop. So all that running around, getting lunch with buddies, and shopping for more parts etc.. I never let the plow down. When in one of our big trucks you can't park close to the store anyway so usually I park in the way back where no one really parks. If someone is walking close to my truck at that point it's on them! I'm sorry but that's how it is! I can't say I've ever lowered the plow in our smaller trucks either..
> 
> "But then again they're GMC's" they can take it!
> 
> Gotta boss plow that we started with 17 years old been on 5 different trucks so far still runs never lowered unless at the shop. No major repairs due to that. A-frame is a little tweaked but that's not from that!


what about the 5 grand youll spend in lawyer fees to win that law suite?


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

No offense if you do this but yesterday I saw this big local company they had a f250 pulling a trailer and a boss plow on the truck... He lowered the plow at every red light... I was laughing so hard, couldn't believe it. Anyone do this?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

BigBoyPlowin;1526171 said:


> No offense if you do this but yesterday I saw this big local company they had a f250 pulling a trailer and a boss plow on the truck... He lowered the plow at every red light... I was laughing so hard, couldn't believe it. Anyone do this?


was he really? wow. now that is excessive


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

BigBoyPlowin;1526171 said:


> No offense if you do this but yesterday I saw this big local company they had a f250 pulling a trailer and a boss plow on the truck... He lowered the plow at every red light... I was laughing so hard, couldn't believe it. Anyone do this?


Did you ever think he may have been overheating ?


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

jmac5058;1526173 said:


> Did you ever think he may have been overheating ?


Didnt think of that... I had a ford 450 dump truck with a 9'2 V on it pulling a skid between jobs in the winter before never had a problem.

This guys trailer was only maybe 7x14... Saw no signs of over-heating..

I say if you're going to go through the trouble of dropping the plow after ever light you mise-well take it off!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

jmac5058;1526173 said:


> Did you ever think he may have been overheating ?


Holding a blade in front of your truck going 35 threw town will not cause overheating problems. your see problems at higher speeds, 65-70.

what happens is the airflow that goes up over your truck, which causes a pocket of air in the area inbetween the blade and the truck. and if your fan is unable to pull air threw that air pocket (im not sure if its a low or high pressure pocket caused by airflow forced over the area) the radiator does not get any airflow thus overheating occurs.

The main cause of this is a bad radiator fan. i know this because I in fact have a bad radiator fan and this is the speed it happens. this will not happen at 35 threw town because there is not enough airflow to cause this problem. and dropping your plow at a standstill will not help because at that point there is NO airflow to prevent air from going into the radiator.

The reason your truck fan gets weak is because it has a clutch type system built into the hub of the fan. there are some fins, and fluid inside the hub. while the fluid is cool, it is thinner, thus your truck crankshaft turns the fluid, but the fan will not spin as fast, as the fins move threw the fluid the fluid (probably some drivitive of oil) becomes thicker and the fan thus spins faster.

over time the viscosity of the oil/fluid changes and is considerably thinner, even at warmer temps. what this means is your fan will not spin as fast, and will not have the power to pull the higher pressure (i think) air from above the truck, down into the radiator.

I dont replace my fan as im not on the highway very often. and since theres no issue below upper highway speeds it hasnt been worth replacing, at least until i can afford it.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

birddseedd;1525751 said:


> there was a case some time ago where a guy broke into someones house. they fell on a knife and got hurt. they sued the homeowners insurance company and won.
> 
> i dont think the people were even home.


Did you just get done watching "Liar Liar"?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Stik208;1526504 said:


> Did you just get done watching "Liar Liar"?


Thank you!

Couldn't remember where that was from.....


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

birddseedd;1526256 said:


> Holding a blade in front of your truck going 35 threw town will not cause overheating problems. your see problems at higher speeds, 65-70.
> 
> what happens is the airflow that goes up over your truck, which causes a pocket of air in the area inbetween the blade and the truck. and if your fan is unable to pull air threw that air pocket (im not sure if its a low or high pressure pocket caused by airflow forced over the area) the radiator does not get any airflow thus overheating occurs.
> 
> ...


If the hub of the fan has the small coil spring in it you can cut the spring shorter and re install. This will make the fan engaged at a lower temp. I did this on my rig.

I used to overheat on large hill climbs at 40 mph. Also removed my snow foil. That has helped a bit before I did this mod.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Stik208;1526504 said:


> Did you just get done watching "Liar Liar"?


it was in the news a couple years ago


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

G.Landscape;1524113 said:


> Its a safety thing too, rams will generally loose pressure over time causing the plow to fall. Usually a slow process, probably a couple hours on an older plow for it to drop.
> 
> But what happens when someone walks by the plow and the ram gives out and drops on their toes.....HELLO Lawsuit!


EXACTLY---this has very little to do with one's suspension,but EVERYTHING to do with safety.It is a mechanical thing made by man and therefore can fail at any time.ANY good operator worth his salt will ALWAYS lower ANY raised implement,whether hydraulic or cable/chain suspended to the ground once his butt comes off that seat!!!!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Stik208;1526504 said:


> Did you just get done watching "Liar Liar"?


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

I knew I heard that somewhere. My sides are splitting!


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

birddseedd;1526513 said:


> it was in the news a couple years ago


Paaaaaaaaahlease....
*Greta: Mr. Reede, several years ago a friend of mine had a burglar on her roof. A burglar. He fell through the kitchen skylight, landed on a cutting board, on a butcher's knife, cutting his leg. The burglar sued my friend. He sued my friend and because of guys like you, he won. My friend had to pay the burglar $6,000. Is that justice?
Fletcher: No!... I'd have got him ten.*
http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Liar_Liar

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&tbo=d&...da718dab023ae8&bpcl=39314241&biw=1280&bih=900


----------



## Alaskaforby4 (Nov 7, 2011)

Stik208;1526504 said:


> Did you just get done watching "Liar Liar"?


Bahahahahah:laughing:


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

weird.. but its been so long since iv seen that movie i didnt even knwo that.

here is oen with a guy suing because he got shot by the guy he was robbing

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-504083_...ar-sues-calif-homeowner-90-who-returned-fire/

tho they dont mention the outcome of the suite. doubte the guy could win.


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

birddseedd;1526170 said:


> what about the 5 grand youll spend in lawyer fees to win that law suite?


Im covered for it. I'll be okay.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

BigBoyPlowin;1526541 said:


> Im covered for it. I'll be okay.


and the 100 grand in more expensive insurance costs youll have to pay over time as well as living with the fact that you were one button away from not cutting a 12 year old girls foot in half. she never got asked to the school dance because of that.

just sayin, safety first. i agree with everyone else. its man made. it can fail. last year a guy posted aobut his brand new western a frame that broke in half. doesnt take much for a man made object to fail


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

birddseedd;1526550 said:


> and the 100 grand in more expensive insurance costs youll have to pay over time as well as living with the fact that you were one button away from not cutting a 12 year old girls foot in half. she never got asked to the school dance because of that.
> 
> just sayin, safety first. i agree with everyone else. its man made. it can fail. last year a guy posted aobut his brand new western a frame that broke in half. doesnt take much for a man made object to fail


Chill out.... I'll make sure to throw 2 cones around the plow next time i have it on, and im away from it. In addition to leaving my Lightbar on. 
You asked a question and i responded to it with my opinion. Lets leave it at that...


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

I always lower my blade when I park anywhere. I never really thought about it. Its just common sense. I am afraid it will cut my foot off. When ever I stop I have to clean my window and radiator off before going again


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

About time they kicked some of the silly threads out of commercial plowsite !


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

BigBoyPlowin;1526566 said:


> Chill out.... I'll make sure to throw 2 cones around the plow next time i have it on, and im away from it. In addition to leaving my Lightbar on.
> You asked a question and i responded to it with my opinion. Lets leave it at that...


shrugs. works for me


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

Just for the record having a plow dropped on your foot does not cut it off , it will hurt a week or two.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

jmac5058;1527781 said:


> Just for the record having a plow dropped on your foot does not cut it off , it will hurt a week or two.


Personal experience? If your the only unlucky person though and everything is right I bet one could. Does it happen all the time? no.

Lower it anyways.

I forget who mentioned it, but my Dads 2002 Dodge Ram 1500 with a 8' Boss Straight blade would overheat just going 10 miles (40mph roads) to one site. The guy he bought it from was a family friend that had the radiator and everything upgraded and it should have been ok, but depending on the day it would overheat, even if it was cold.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Honestly I drop it just to make me feel better, just to release another worry on my mind. BUT for the sake of the topic honestly we drive around all day with these plows on going up down left right up down and has anyone ever had one just release pressure and drop for no reason? Me I have not, but like I sadi I drop it anyway and give it alittle bump up to keep the thieves at bay.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

terrapro;1528290 said:


> Honestly I drop it just to make me feel better, just to release another worry on my mind. BUT for the sake of the topic honestly we drive around all day with these plows on going up down left right up down and has anyone ever had one just release pressure and drop for no reason? Me I have not, but like I sadi I drop it anyway and give it alittle bump up to keep the thieves at bay.


i can give you a couple reasons why mine did 

with me always in the cab, i do lower mine.


----------

